# When will Perdido pass reopen?



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Is there any news about when Perdido pass will be open to recreational boats? When we were the during the July 4th week, I didn't see any boats going in or out. There was a boat pulling what I thought was a boom outside the new pipe boom.


----------



## Liteline 3 (Aug 31, 2009)

opened this week idle speed only


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Now that is good news. Is anyone fishing the gulf out of Perdido pass?


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

caught a 25 LB cobia about 8 miles out on tuesday. am feeding small pieces to my wifes cats to see how they react.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

If they get the screaming s---ts you'll know not to eat it?


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

fisherick said:


> caught a 25 LB cobia about 8 miles out on tuesday. am feeding small pieces to my wifes cats to see how they react.


You didn't get hassled fishing federal waters? Those fines scare the hell out of me.


----------



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

8 miles out is still state waters


----------



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

opps--thinking florida


----------



## smann316 (Aug 2, 2010)

Are the state waters up to 8 miles out? Where's the line?


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

3 miles in alabama


----------



## tightlinessportfishing (May 18, 2008)

9 miles in fla.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

F**k em, fish wherever you want to.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Lyin Too said:


> F**k em, fish wherever you want to.


:clapping:


----------

